# Any retailers in Gwynedd area??



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking for any detailers in the Gwynedd area,to correct/swirl removal for my black audi a4,is there anybody in this area?? 
Your help would be much appreciated 
Thanks
G


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've seen one on Anglesey but can't find details. CLB car care in wrexham and Chris Griffiths in Chester. Where in Gwynedd are you? It's a big place.


----------



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Im near bangor,can travel but ideally want someone near me


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

try phil H on here , he will sort you out


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

That's the mumbles on a sunny day...:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yep bracelet bay just passed the apple , good few years ago but the supras still as good
here you go


----------

